# Wanted: Specialized "Targa" 155mm Saddle



## autolycus (2 Jan 2018)

Got caught out on the ice last week and ripped the saddle on my Sirrus Comp (along with assorted limbs). Perhaps someone here has one they'd like to sell?


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2018)

autolycus said:


> Got caught out on the ice last week and ripped the saddle on my Sirrus Comp (along with assorted limbs). Perhaps someone here has one they'd like to sell?


Cheap enough

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialize...845094?hash=item2cccd188a6:g:ZQAAAOSwUn9aSfkJ


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Cheap enough
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialize...845094?hash=item2cccd188a6:g:ZQAAAOSwUn9aSfkJ


I know with the search function it's probably easy enough, but you never fail to amaze me.


----------



## autolycus (2 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Cheap enough
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Specialize...845094?hash=item2cccd188a6:g:ZQAAAOSwUn9aSfkJ



Thanks - this one was on my radar and as you say a decent price for new. It's not quite the same as the one i damaged but i may well go for it if nothing turns up here.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2018)

autolycus said:


> Thanks - this one was on my radar and as you say a decent price for new. It's not quite the same as the one i damaged but i may well go for it if nothing turns up here.


How's it different?
I think you could wait a long time on here tbh


----------



## autolycus (2 Jan 2018)

Just the finish/trim colour by the looks of it. I've asked for further details.


----------

